# After Sunday's Storm



## Zand (Dec 11, 2007)

Sunday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 10. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Monday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 26. 

Monday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 5. 

Tuesday: Partly sunny, with a high near 23. 



And this is for central MA. *gasp*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 11, 2007)

Zand said:


> Sunday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 10. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
> 
> Monday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 26.
> 
> ...



Nice round the clock snowmaking weather..:beer:


----------



## JD (Dec 11, 2007)

Keeps the pow pow.  Freshies for days as long as it stays cold.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

Bring it!


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 13, 2007)

I read rumors of another coastal storm for next wednesday.


----------



## Zand (Dec 13, 2007)

Talk about snowmaking weather... and like Loafer said, perhaps another coastal storm is up for grabs late next week.

Sunday Night: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 10. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Monday: Sunny, with a high near 21. 

Monday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 1. 

Tuesday: Sunny, with a high near 19. 

Tuesday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 4. 

Wednesday: Partly sunny, with a high near 23. 

Wednesday Night: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Thursday: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 35.


----------



## Mark_151 (Dec 13, 2007)

*3 WEEKS* into the ski season -- this is freakin' unbelievable!!! I'm glad I'm getting a bonus in February to cover for all the deduct time I'm about to rack up........


----------



## Zand (Dec 13, 2007)

Just checked NOAA and Monday-Wednesday have gone from around 20 to a toasty 25. Lows are also up in the higher single numbers now. Damn heat waves.


----------



## KingM (Dec 13, 2007)

So far it looks like the pre-season prediction of blow torch weather for the NE might be one of the biggest misses of all time. It's high time we got some December love from Ullr.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 16, 2007)

Some forecast models show a drastic pattern change to warmer weather torward the late December/early January time frame.

The NOAA 14 day outlook was showing this warming a few days ago for late December, but now changed to more or less normal temperatures.

How could you have warming with feet of snow on the ground in Northeasten Canada and New England?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I read rumors of another coastal storm for next wednesday.




That would be sick...there's going to be snow on the ground until summer in New England this year..yeah boy-eee


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks like a light clipper snow for SNE and then a costal storm for thurday night-saturday and then yet more snow for sunday.

So long X-mas decorations, nice seeing you briefly.


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2007)

Some various forecasts...

Worcester:

Monday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 21. Wind chill values as low as -5. Breezy, with a west wind between 20 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 49 mph. 

Monday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 9. Wind chill values as low as -7. West wind between 13 and 17 mph. 

Tuesday: Sunny, with a high near 28. Wind chill values as low as -6. West wind between 8 and 11 mph. 

Tuesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16. West wind around 6 mph. 

Wednesday: A chance of snow showers, mainly after 9am. Cloudy, with a high near 30. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Wednesday Night: A chance of snow showers before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Thursday: Partly sunny, with a high near 34. 

Thursday Night: A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 19. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Friday: A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 27. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Friday Night: A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 22. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. 

Saturday Night: A chance of snow or sleet. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Sunday: A chance of rain, snow, or sleet. Cloudy, with a high near 35. Chance of precipitation is 40%.


Killington:

Monday: A slight chance of snow showers. Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny and cold, with a steady temperature around 7. Wind chill values as low as -10. West wind between 7 and 10 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Monday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 4. West wind around 5 mph becoming calm. Winds could gust as high as 23 mph.

Tuesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 22. Calm wind. 

Tuesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around -9. East wind around 8 mph. 

Wednesday: A chance of light snow. Cloudy, with a high near 21. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Wednesday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 6. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Thursday: Cloudy, with a high near 20. 

Thursday Night: A chance of light snow. Cloudy, with a low around 0. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Friday: A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 21. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Friday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 6. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday: Cloudy, with a high near 26. 

Saturday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 7. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Sunday: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 23. Chance of precipitation is 40%.


Stowe:

Monday: A chance of snow showers before 1pm. Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 17. Wind chill values as low as -4. North wind between 8 and 13 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Monday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around -8. West wind around 6 mph becoming calm. Winds could gust as high as 26 mph.

Tuesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 18. Wind chill values as low as -3. Calm wind. 

Tuesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around -4. Calm wind. 

Wednesday: A chance of light snow. Cloudy, with a high near 23. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Wednesday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 9. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Thursday: Cloudy, with a high near 24. 

Thursday Night: A chance of light snow. Cloudy, with a low around 5. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Friday: A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 24. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Friday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 10. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 29. 

Saturday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 12. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Sunday: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 27. Chance of precipitation is 40%.


Sugarloaf:

Monday...Mostly cloudy with snow showers likely in the morning... Then partly cloudy with a chance of snow showers in the afternoon. Snow accumulation around an inch. Brisk with highs around 14. Northwest winds 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 35 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent.

Monday Night...Partly cloudy. Cold with lows around 3 below. Northwest winds 10 to 20 mph. Wind chill values as low as 16 below.

Tuesday...Sunny. Highs 8 to 13 above. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Wind chill values as low as 11 below in the morning.

Tuesday Night...Partly cloudy in the evening...then becoming mostly cloudy. Cold with lows 6 below to 11 below zero. Light and variable winds.

Wednesday...Cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow showers. Highs around 15.

Wednesday Night...Cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow showers. Not as cold with lows around 10 above.

Thursday And Thursday Night...Mostly cloudy. Highs 16 to 21. Lows 5 to 10 above.

Friday And Friday Night...Cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow showers. Highs around 20. Lows around 10 above.

Saturday...Mostly cloudy. Highs in the mid 20s.

Saturday Night...Mostly cloudy with a chance of rain and snow showers. Lows around 10 above. Chance of precipitation 40 percent.

Sunday...Cloudy with a chance of rain and snow showers. Highs in the upper 20s. Chance of precipitation 30 percent.


And for the big peaks down in CT :

Monday: A slight chance of snow showers before 1pm, then a chance for flurries. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 23. Wind chill values as low as zero. Northwest wind between 15 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 31 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Monday Night: A chance of flurries before 1am. Partly cloudy, with a low around 9. Wind chill values as low as -3. West wind between 3 and 11 mph. 

Tuesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 28. West wind between 3 and 6 mph. 

Tuesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 9. Light and variable wind. 

Wednesday: A slight chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 35. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Wednesday Night: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Thursday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. 

Thursday Night: A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 16. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Friday: Snow or rain likely. Cloudy, with a high near 29. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

Friday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 20. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday: A chance of snow or rain showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 35. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 18. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Sunday: A chance of snow or rain. Cloudy, with a high near 34. Chance of precipitation is 40%.


----------

